# Netscape : 2 unpatched vulnerabilties



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Netscape DOM Nodes Validation Vulnerability * 

Release Date: 2005-04-29 


Critical: 
Highly critical 
Impact: System access

Where: From remote

Solution Status: Unpatched 


Software: Netscape 7.x


Select a product and view a complete list of all Patched/Unpatched Secunia advisories affecting it. 


Description:
A vulnerability has been reported in Netscape, which can be exploited by malicious people to compromise a user's system.



The vulnerability has been confirmed in version 7.2. Other versions may also be affected.

Solution:
Use another product.




*Netscape GIF Image Netscape Extension 2 Buffer Overflow * 
Release Date: 2005-04-26 


Critical: 
Highly critical 
Impact: System access

Where: From remote

Solution Status: Unpatched 


Software: Netscape 6.x
Netscape 7.x


Select a product and view a complete list of all Patched/Unpatched Secunia advisories affecting it. 


Description:
A vulnerability has been reported in Netscape, which potentially can be exploited by malicious people to compromise a user's system.



The vulnerability has been confirmed in version 7.2 and has also been reported in version 6.2.3. Other versions may also be affected.

Solution:
Use another product.


----------

